# Help ID my new Rhom



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Frank,

Is there anyway you can tell what type of P this is? I was told he was a Rhom from Brazil, and is about 4" right now!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol...thats nota rhomb its a spilo C.F.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

a similar but larger/darker fish...http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=282&sort=1&cat=514&page=1


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Spilo?? not a Rhom??
















God Damn it!!!

It looks more like this one; http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...&cat=500&page=2

than the one you said though


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

In my opinion looks likes S. sanchezi (Peru), not Brazil.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Great looking fish,i agree with frank its a s. sanchezi i have the same one.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

definetly sanchezi i was thinking that but was confused when you said brazil so i went with choice #2...im trying to learn my localities here frank lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cretinHOP Posted on Aug 22 2004, 03:33 PM
> definetly sanchezi i was thinking that but was confused when you said brazil so i went with choice #2...im trying to learn my localities here frank lol


I said this in another post, but you can't just look at a fish and assume its from such and such a place. S. sanchezi was described only from PERU, it doesn't mean its not elsewhere outside of PERU. Another similar appearing species is S. altispinis described only from BRAZIL. Again, that doesn't mean its not elsewhere.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys, especially the resident guru Frank!!
















I thought he was a Rhom so I picked him up for $90.00 Cdn, and when Cretin said he was only a spilo, I wanted to order in a RHOM just to eat him......lol











> yeah man im sorry. head shape/red throat it has no dark caudal band..spotting all rhombs have a dark band on the end of the tail. man if i were you id take him back and be pissed as f*ck and study some pics or order from a good source like sharkaqaurium.<---best idea because you can get all different varients of rhombeus. if youre looking for a pretty rhomb get a diamond a primitive rhomb get a vinny...a dark rhomb (when he gets older) get a peruvian.


Thought I had gotten ripped........good thing for the little guy I wasn't!









Thank God Cretin was wrong!









LOL :laugh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi are beautiful species and make an excellent display fish. You made a good pick (even if it was accidental).


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Here are some more pics......


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

.....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

So someone should hook a disappointed Canadian up with a kewl Rhom. Sh*t!! I'll hook ya up with a S. Sanchezi in return!! lol


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

how was i wrong? i said it wasnt a rhomb its not lol what the hell are you talkinga bout? s.sanchezi is alot like a spilo cf NOT a rhomb...start making some sense dude. thank god i was wrong? yet still you dont have a rhomb lol. i personally like spilos better but hey... its a nice fish that likes to hang with natts in the wild to mooch off of their spoils. sanchezi...if youw ant some real advice NEXT TIME youre looking for a certain fish order from a dealer with a good reputation. and avoid the hassle and go with what we all have experienced. There is plenty of posts that say this dealer is crap and that dealer is good we all have bought tons of fish listen to it so you dont end up with something you dont want.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

you did get ripped lol its nota rhomb


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

altispinus is alot similar to a rhomb with larger belly spines and a slightly thinner head profile? is this fish found mixed with rhombs in the wild?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

haventthey dsicovered natt in venezuela recently?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cretinHOP Posted on Aug 23 2004, 04:11 PM
> haventthey dsicovered natt in venezuela recently?
> cretinHOP Posted on Aug 23 2004, 04:07 PM
> altispinus is alot similar to a rhomb with larger belly spines and a slightly thinner head profile? is this fish found mixed with rhombs in the wild?
> ...


Please keep the questions into ONE post not multi-posts. Makes it hard to read and reply.....sort of like a run-a-way truck.










1) SPILO CF is SOLELY A COMMON NAME, a bad one at that. The species this common name pertains to is S. sanchezi. Are we clear on that?

2) S. altispinis does indeed have a close appearance to S. rhombeus in the region where it is found and for the those that lack experience, difficult to tell apart from S. rhombeus, other than part of what you said, the big belly spines and more compressed lateral appearance. S. rhombeus is found with many other species not limited to just this one.

3) If P. nattereri are found in Venezuela, then it is people introduction. They do not naturally occur there.

4) Dealers are there to make a profit, some are good some are bad. That's why YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE to learn your fishes, not the other way around. It's the same equivalent on buying a car, house, even food. Educate yourself to avoid costly mistakes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> So someone should hook a disappointed Canadian up with a kewl Rhom. Sh*t!! I'll hook ya up with a S. Sanchezi in return!! lol


Even though I can understand your initial disappointment, if you'd never asked, you'd gladly keep this fish without question, blissfully unaware it was a Sanchezi, and not a Rhombeus...
Now that it doesn't turn out to be a rhom, does it make it another fish? Did he start acting different after you told him he was not a rhom? What if some rhoms suddenly get reclassified - would those fish be any different all of a sudden, except for something as synthetic as a name???
People sometimes attach way too much value to names, imo









Anyways, I really love the look of that fish: that red a rhom you won't find, that's for sure (no, I'm not interested







)!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

well i agree with you a fish is a fish despite the name i alwaysthought that but maybe he wanted a rhom. the genetics of piranha are the biggest zoological mess in the world its a f**king bloody mess(ala sex pistols). so many differentvariations even within ONE GROUP i wonder if that is a sign of how primitive they may actually be?...


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i wonder how a sanch would behave in a single specimen for witha group of 20 p natts in an aquarium...any experience?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice S. sanchezi, I have one myself and its a great fish.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I like the look of him, not as much as some rhoms i've seen, but he is kewl.

Its just that he doesn't do much just chills at the back of the tank right at the top!! SUCKS!!









I'd rather have a RHOM that does nothing!! lol


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

you have him ina hexagon try getting a 40 long and have a good current in the tank


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

as soon as I find one for a good price I will!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sanchezis are cooler than rhoms IMO.. they need less tank space and they look better with the red on their bellies


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like a nice fish man... you should keep it!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Update on the Sanchezi:

I put him in a tank with my buddies two 6"natts and well they ate him overnight!!

Sux!!

It was going to be a temporary home for one night too

God Damn!!


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

u payed alot for that sanchezi too, i got mine for 20 bucks canadian


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Update on the Sanchezi:
> 
> I put him in a tank with my buddies two 6"natts and well they ate him overnight!!
> 
> ...


 why the hell would you do that? NO COMMON SENSE!!!









poor fish


----------

